

Push SMS w/ Google Voice + Python - rwitoff
http://proggers.posterous.com/speaking-push-sms-from-google-voice

======
risotto
Here's how I do it by running my own Google App Engine app with incoming email
service and Prowl:

[http://noah.heroku.com/past/2010/3/7/google_voice_iphone_not...](http://noah.heroku.com/past/2010/3/7/google_voice_iphone_notifications_pt_ii/)

<http://github.com/nzoschke/gae-message-utils>

------
dogas
This is cool, and it reminds me of the voiceGrowl setup for google voice and
iphone. Essentially text messages and transcribed voicemails get delivered to
your iphone via push notifications (prowl).

<http://googlevoice.ub3rk1tten.com/voicegrowl/>

~~~
caryme
I've been using this for several months. It's great.

------
rwitoff
The same concept can easily be applied to any tool listening on port 25.

Also, the text to speech portion can be accomplished with festival on linux
and SAPI on windows.

------
drivebyacct
Check this blog next week with instructions to do it with [insert any service
that sends emails].

